# Skynet Mini



## Hein510 (7/4/14)

Skynet Mini by Provari
Looks awesome but only 350 mode I dont like
http://www.ukecigstore.com/e-cigarette-kits/provape/skynet-mini-by-sunbox.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Son of a gun!

That looks like a squonkable bottle in there!


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> Son of a gun!
> 
> That looks like a squonkable bottle in there!


They stole the Rhino idea...yeah, son of a gun! But it won't be as good or as solid as the Rhino.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

It is still a digimod so has its limitations. And being a provari brand they would already price themselves out of the market.

Don't think we have anything to worry about, they wont stand a chance against the Rhino

Edit: Just reading through the specs properly, its an adapter for the provari, meaning that they are targetting current provari owners which are few and far between (that is the perception I have gotten at least).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> It is still a digimod so has its limitations. And being a provari brand they would already price themselves out of the market.
> 
> Don't think we have anything to worry about, they wont stand a chance against the Rhino
> 
> Edit: Just reading through the specs properly, its an adapter for the provari, meaning that they are targetting current provari owners which are few and far between (that is the perception I have gotten at least).


Provari quite popular in the USA, but waning is my impression.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

